
Greta Thunberg Is the 'Time' Person of the Year for 2019 - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/2019/12/11/787026271/greta-thunberg-is-time-magazine-s-person-of-the-year-for-2019
======
ramblerman
I'm torn on the matter of Greta.

On the one hand I do think it is great, that a child spoke up, and created an
awareness, got the ball rolling, and there was a real sense of guilt to take
action for the sake of the future generations.

On the other hand, I think that message has arrived. And her touring the world
wagging the finger, becoming a celebrity is just silly. You have journalists
asking her (a kid who has skipped school for the last year) how we should
solve the climate crisis, it's embarrassing.

~~~
huebomont
If it's so embarrassing, maybe we should have solved this problem before it
came down to a child shaming a bunch of adults about this. It's INCREDIBLY
embarrassing, but not for the reasons you're saying.

